# Débutant dev sous mac



## florent53 (31 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour,

L'achat de mon iMac est planifié pour le mois de mars . Mon but est essentiellement le dev d'appli pour iPhone (voir iPad). D'ici mars, je me renseigne un peu...

Une chose qui n'est pas clair pour moi concerne la licence pour développer des applications pour iPhone. 
Peut-on télécharger le SDK sans cette licence et commencer à développer (en mode apprentissage), puis la prendre au moment où on est prêt à diffuser sur l'appStore ? Ou bien, est-elle nécessaire pour avoir accès au SDK et commencer les dev ?

J'ai hâte de m'y mettre et de produire mon premier "Hello World" ! J'ai une culture de base Unix/C/C++ et je m'ennuie à mort à faire du PHP (CMS) au boulot  Je suis grand débutant dans le monde du Mac mais très attiré par un univers qui vu de l'extérieur me parait assez  pro et bien défini.

Avez-vous des lectures à me conseiller pour les quelques semaines d'attente à venir ?

[Edit] 
J'ai repéré :
1/ Beginning iPhone 3 Development: Exploring the iPhone SDK de Dave Mark et Jeff LaMarche
2/ Programmation Cocoa sous Mac OS X de Aaron Hillegass
Qu'en pensez-vous ?
[/Edit]

Merci.


----------



## olof (31 Janvier 2010)

Tu peux sans autres commencer à développer sans payer le programme de dev iPhone, mais tu ne pourras tester ton appli que sur le simulateur et non sur un vrai iPhone...


----------



## florent53 (31 Janvier 2010)

Merci pour ta réponse !
C'est super, ça laisse le temps de s'y mettre.


----------



## ntx (31 Janvier 2010)

florent53 a dit:


> 2/ Programmation Cocoa sous Mac OS X de Aaron Hillegass


Essentiel pour ne pas dire indispensable


----------



## MacNeyl (3 Février 2010)

Le SDK est-il en français ou tout est en anglais ?


----------



## florent53 (3 Février 2010)

MacNeyl a dit:


> Le SDK est-il en français ou tout est en anglais ?



Je ne comprends pas ta question...  Le SDK c'est le kit de développement...
Par contre si tu parles du premier livre que j'ai cité, il est tout en anglais.
Je l'ai reçu ce matin et à première vue, il a l'air très bien.


----------



## MacNeyl (3 Février 2010)

Et le le kit de développement ?


----------



## ntx (3 Février 2010)

Apple ne fournit que des docs en Anglais.


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (4 Février 2010)

Bon va falloir poser les bases, un SDK signifie Software Development Kit, c'est donc un ensemble d'outils te permettant de développer dans la technologie voulue. Ensuite ce dernier regroupe des outils qui eux sont le plus généralement en anglais afin de toucher une majorité de personne, mais ils peuvent très bien être traduit en français, allemand, espagnol, italien ou chinois. Tout dépend de l'outil que tu utilises. Les langages de programmation utilisent souvent l'anglais comme base.    

Donc à mon avis dans ton cas, les outils du SDK seront en anglais qui de toute manière te sera indispensable si tu veux vraiment faire du développement, on ne peut pas y échapper. Surtout que ça reste de l'anglais très technique généralement et donc assez simple à la compréhension.


----------



## florent53 (15 Février 2010)

Après avoir bien bien parcouru ce forum, c'est fait !

J'ai acheté la bête samedi, installée hier matin et je profite d'une semaine de congés pour découvrir tout ça.

Pour les dev, ma première impression, c'est que du bonheur ! Superbes outils !

J'ai téléchargé le SDK pour l'iPhone et ça y est, je l'ai fait mon premier "Hello, World!" sur iPhone.

Je confirme les deux excellents livres que j'ai acquis :

1/ Beginning iPhone 3 Development: Exploring the iPhone SDK de Dave Mark et Jeff LaMarche
2/ Programmation Cocoa sous Mac OS X de Aaron Hillegass

Je les trouve vraiment très bons et je les recommande à ceux qui veulent débuter.


----------

